# interior door fabric



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

IS there anyway to replace this? has it been done. I have corny looking interior fabric and it needs to go.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

SEARCH SEARCH SEARCH, there's been like 2 threads on this in the past two days. Just look like 2 posts down dude


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

from when i first got my car i wanted to get rid of the cloth door panel and replace it with black vinyl, ive tried to do it numerous times now, always comes out lookin shitt, its not as easy as you would think


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

It is best to have it done professionally unless you have previously done this before or have experience in it.

Oh yeah, try a search first


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i used a white towel from walmart, cut it to shape, bought some "super 77" adhesive spray, and put it right on there. you pull off the old shit, and mask/newspaper off the rest of the door panel, so as to not get any adhesive on it. then spray the area where the cloth goes, and apply the cloth. all you have left to do is use a flathead screwdriver or something equivelant, and tuck the edge down into the groove.


----------



## krosebud (Sep 11, 2003)

if you want to replace the cloth metieral on your doors, you do one of two things:

you could rip out the fabric, go to a craft store, and buy some new fabric/vinyl in whatever color you want, and cut it to the same pattern as the original material. Then get some spray adhesive, and very carefully attach it.

or you could go to ebay, and buy some custom vinyl inserts for like $30.00

If you go with the first option though, be careful you could screw up easily. But if you do it right it looks real good.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

how do you remove the original cloth? and is there anything under there to stick the new fabric onto?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

sentra_hilo said:


> *how do you remove the original cloth? and is there anything under there to stick the new fabric onto? *


Did you even read what those paople posted?

You have to use a spray adhesive to afix the new material.


----------



## krosebud (Sep 11, 2003)

just rip out the old cloth, then there is foam underneath, you can remove it if you want to


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

its not hard 2 do at all

check mine out at www.cardomain.com/id/illestrice


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

AJ that is TIGHT, did you do just what they said before or did you have a different technique?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Playa123 said:


> *AJ that is TIGHT, did you do just what they said before or did you have a different technique? *


thank u.....i did it a bit differently.


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

that is tight aj mad props on that. sorry i didnt search. ouch! i just slapped myself on the rist!


----------

